# access.log in Tomcat ... ist das möglich?



## reibi (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Beim Apache2 gibts n file namens "access.log" wo ich nachschauen kann, welche unterseite oder Aktion die Benutzer geklickt haben.

Ist sowas beim Tomcat auch irgendwie möglich? 

Gruss an alle ;-)


----------



## faulelotte (25. Jul 2009)

Schon mal in <Dein Tomcat Verzeichnis>/conf/server.xml nachgesehen was der standardmäßig auskommentierte AccessLogValve macht ?


----------



## reibi (27. Jul 2009)

Coole Sache Parker!

Hat genau so funktioniert

Danke ;-)


----------

